# Anyone use Chris Christensen Brush Slickers??



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I just ordered the mini pocket 27mm brush for my maltese puppy. The brushes are pretty expensive there!
I called in my order and asked which one would be best for my puppy and they told me the 27mm slicker brush. So I will try that to see if that will help with her butt matting problems! I am planning to do that shell cut?? Shave her underneath her chest,belly and armpits.I am going to do everything possible to let her have the very long coat. I know that daily brushing is a must and I've been doing that. I have a yorkie and I was told that I had to brush him daily or else! Well I actually don't! I brush him like 2-3 times a week because his hair is extremley silky and shiny . I don't think Maltese hair is like that at all. It does look silky but it looks like it has an undercoat? Which I've read that Maltese dont that's why there is little to no shedding with Maltese and Yorkies. I didn't want to spend $80-$100 in CC brushes and combs without getting your reviews first!

How many of you use the CC slicker brushes and do you use 20mm, 27mm ??

Also is there any cut that you can give them that has the butt cheek shaved? I just think it would look too weird lol with the hair growing long and the butt short hair?

Genie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why they would say slicker brush? Does your pup mat a lot? Slicker brushes tend to tear at the hair and can even split it due to the tiny wires that rake through it. Do you mean pinbrush?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I was told by CC to get the 27 pin brush and I did. When I got it the pins were way too long and it felt like the brush was not close enough to her body and I wasn't really brushing her well. I had to send it back and get the 20mm Pin Brush. I like it. I also have the CC 006 and 012 Buttercombs.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry ! Yes I mean Pin Brush , I ordered the 27 mm mini brush. I have one of those slickers that I didnt buy fromCC and it works great but it does pull the hair a lot and my puppy thinks I'm trying to hurt her so she growls when I comb through the "butt area"


GenieMy Webpage






> I'm not sure why they would say slicker brush? Does your pup mat a lot? Slicker brushes tend to tear at the hair and can even split it due to the tiny wires that rake through it. Do you mean pinbrush?



I hope this will help keep her hair smooth.












> I'm not sure why they would say slicker brush? Does your pup mat a lot? Slicker brushes tend to tear at the hair and can even split it due to the tiny wires that rake through it. Do you mean pinbrush?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

For the prices of those brushes I would get the one you can use as the hair grows longer and thicker with age. That way you don't have to buy another. Just my two cents


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I was told by CC to get the 27 pin brush and I did. When I got it the pins were way too long and it felt like the brush was not close enough to her body and I wasn't really brushing her well. I had to send it back and get the 20mm Pin Brush. I like it. I also have the CC 006 and 012 Buttercombs.[/B]


I got the same as you after I heard about your experience with the pin brush. I have the 20mm pin brush, 006 and 012 and the smallest slicker they had. The only thing I use all the time is the combs. they are so good. pin brush I use on the tail and sometimes after his bath but the comb is the one I would get for sure. Sparkey's hair is never longer than 2 or 3 inches. the ice on ice I haven't figured it out yet. I don't see much difference with that.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I just ordered the mini pocket 27mm brush for my maltese puppy. The brushes are pretty expensive there!
> I called in my order and asked which one would be best for my puppy and they told me the 27mm slicker brush. So I will try that to see if that will help with her butt matting problems! I am planning to do that shell cut?? Shave her underneath her chest,belly and armpits.I am going to do everything possible to let her have the very long coat. I know that daily brushing is a must and I've been doing that. I have a yorkie and I was told that I had to brush him daily or else! Well I actually don't! I brush him like 2-3 times a week because his hair is extremley silky and shiny . I don't think Maltese hair is like that at all. It does look silky but it looks like it has an undercoat? Which I've read that Maltese dont that's why there is little to no shedding with Maltese and Yorkies. I didn't want to spend $80-$100 in CC brushes and combs without getting your reviews first!
> 
> How many of you use the CC slicker brushes and do you use 20mm, 27mm ??
> ...


I use all their brushes the Little Wonder, 27, 37 and both slickers, I also use a brush from Franch called a Scalp Master, for me the cost is worth it, I also use a spray that is for humans called Seaplasma, it has aloe vera in it, it is very nice for the dogs skin....Cheers, Nedra




> Sorry ! Yes I mean Pin Brush , I ordered the 27 mm mini brush. I have one of those slickers that I didnt buy fromCC and it works great but it does pull the hair a lot and my puppy thinks I'm trying to hurt her so she growls when I comb through the "butt area"
> 
> 
> GenieMy Webpage
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I use slickers for the legs and very gently around the private parts. Cheers, Nedra


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to where you can buy these brushes? Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Does anyone have a link to where you can buy these brushes? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Christensen Systems
Cherrybrook


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Does anyone have a link to where you can buy these brushes? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for CC pin brush

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

